# kapampangan



## icebox19

Sino kapampangan dito?
(who's pampango here?)=english
(ninu ing kapampangan keni aydana?)=kapampangan


----------



## 082486

hi....

welcome... 

what do you want to know with this thread that you made?


----------



## Scherle

icebox19 said:


> Sino kapampangan dito?
> (who's pampango here?)=english
> (ninu ing kapampangan keni aydana?)=kapampangan



The one in red is a profanity word.  It should be "Ninu ing makapagsalitang Kapampangan keni?" which means "Who speaks Pampango here?" 

I hope it helps.


----------

